# Anyone have any experence with Leaders track frame?



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

Wondering what you think of it. My main think is match sprints. Just wondering if I should pick it up or go with something I know works.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'd buy one and build it up if it had horizontal dropouts.


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

.........it does

http://www.leaderbikestore.com/pd_ld_735tr.cfm#


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

those aren't horizontal....they're straight.


----------

